# Johnny-O Shorts



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Has anyone tried Johnny-O shorts in either the light or dark wrapper? If so what did you think? I have the opportunity to get some. Thanks, Craig


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I've enjoyed all the ones I have had.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

CraigJS said:


> Has anyone tried Johnny-O shorts in either the light or dark wrapper? If so what did you think? I have the opportunity to get some. Thanks, Craig


A stick I enjoy young,,,

This thread should probably get moved....


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Why he's got an Fla. address.. Or is it another reason?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

CraigJS said:


> Why he's got an Fla. address.. Or is it another reason?


Cuban Tobacco


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> A stick I enjoy young,,,
> 
> This thread should probably get moved....


I agree on both accounts. In my experience it is better ROTT, and this is in the wrong section.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Do it! ROTT or with some time either is good.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I had culebra with a year on it and it was fantastic. I smoked the robusto (or close to it) size relatively fresh and it was very good too. The VBMF needed a little sleep though.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Move if you wish...


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I have some in the lighter color wrappers and really like them. I was thinking about picking some up in the dark wrapper to try out.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

I have a 25ct sampler bundle coming tomorrow!

CAn't wait eep:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

The shorts are great fresh.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

My sampler showed up today. I smoked a short a little while ago. I did have a draw problem on mine , but once that was fixed it was a delicious cigar!

I also got some of the shorts in the dark wrapper while the rest of the sampler is the lite wrapper.

Gonna let the rest of them take a nap and they should be good to go!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Scardinoz said:


> The shorts are great fresh.


They are all great fresh i have tried them all.
Time seems to do nothing for these IMHO!:fear:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

How is it tha I never heard of these or seen these around? Are they rare or a house blend from a particular website.


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

You have a PM gibson es


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks


----------



## jedipastor (Sep 21, 2008)

The JOs I received about a month ago are all TIGHT as can be. I assume they're still too moist, but man these things are tight!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

jedipastor said:


> The JOs I received about a month ago are all TIGHT as can be. I assume they're still too moist, but man these things are tight!


Many of mine have also been tight. However, once you get them to open up they have some amazing earthy flavors.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> thanks


Great for you its a short trip in the mail he's in your state!:bounce:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Great for you its a short trip in the mail he's in your state!:bounce:


Really? I wonder were. Im taking a trip to miami for the USF vs UM game after thanksgiving if he ks in miami or somwwre in between maybe I can pick up a few while im out... then there's NO shipping....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> Really? I wonder were. Im taking a trip to miami for the USF vs UM game after thanksgiving if he ks in miami or somwwre in between maybe I can pick up a few while im out... then there's NO shipping....


When you e-mail him he will fill you in. I have friends in Boca that have met up with him so if your in Miami you should be able to as well.:cheer2::banana::bounce:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I may just do that a little closer to time then.


----------

